# grub:  error 27: unrecognized command ???

## lo-jay

can't boot my new kernel - do not understand why not?

my /boot/grub/grub.conf

looks like this:

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3
```

booting iget:

```

Booting Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3

   [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x2800, size=0x1e6498]

default 0

Error 27: Unrecognized command

Press any key to continue....
```

confused

thanks again!

ps: am using grub-0.97-r4

----------

## Telemin

You don't need the = signs:

So just:

```

default 0 

timeout 3 

splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3

```

----------

## lo-jay

hmm, changed grub accordingly, but do get the same error.

so, that wasn't the problem.

cheers!

----------

## The Unknown

Maybe there was a non-printable character left there, try rewriting the entry.

----------

## lo-jay

rewrote it - no help.

maybe the prob is not the grub.conf, but grub itself?

thanks again!

----------

